# Domäne mit Apache Directory möglich?



## nuely (26. September 2010)

Moin,

Ziel ist es XP-Clients in eine Domäne aufzunehmen. Die Domäne soll aber kein Active Directory sein, sondern ein Apache Directory. Da beide LDAP machen, denke ich das ist kein Problem. Oder ist da ein spezieller Zusammenhang zwischen Windows-Clients und Active Directory?

Was ich bislang habe:
- Windows Server 2008 namens "server" installiert
- Apache Directory Server 1.5 installiert
- Neue Instanz angelegt (dc=test,dc=local). Port: 389
- Zugriff über Apache Directory Studio funktioniert
- Ein neuer Benutzer ist angelegt
- In der Firewall den Port 389 geöffnet
- LDAP-Zugriff über ein LDAP-Tool von einem Client geht
- Microsoft DNS-Server installiert und eingerichtet
- Ping test.local geht
- nslookup test.local zeigt die korrekte IP-Adresse

Bei der Aufnahme des Client in die Domäne scheitert es dann. Es kommt die Meldung:


```
Es konnte keine Verbindung mit einem Domänencontroller für die Domäne "test.local"
hergestellt werden.
Die DNS-Abfrage über den Ressourceneintrag der Dienstidentifizierung (SRV), der zur
Suche eines Domänencontrollers für die Domäne "test.local" verwendet wird, wurde
ordnungsgemäß abgeschlossen:
Die Abfrage war für den SRV-Eintrag für _ldap._tcp.dc._msdcs.test.local
Die folgenden Domänencontroller wurde von der Abfrage identifiziert:
server.test.local
Die häufigsten Ursachen dieses Fehlers sind:
- Host (A)-Einträge, die den Namen des Domänencontroller dessen IP-Adressen
  zuordnen, fehlen oder enthalten nicht die richtigen Adressen.
- Die in DNS registrierten Domänencontroller verfügen nicht über eine
  Netzwerkverbindung oder werden nicht ausgeführt.
```

Ein korrekter Host (A)-Eintrag existiert. In der Forward-Lookupzone unter test.local existiert ein Host (A)-Eintrag auf "server" und die entsprechende IP-Adresse.

Oder geht das ganze vielleicht nicht?


----------

